# Zelda 8 months old



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

How is she looking conformation wise. Also how is her stack?


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Very beautiful dog and love the dark face. I’m not that experienced - but from what I’ve seen - she looks to be a working line GSD as opposed to an American show line. The American show lines have more angulation in their back when stacked. As for confirmation for a working line GSD, she looks just what I’d expect. 

Here’s our 5 month old male for comparison. We don’t show and this is far from a perfect stack, but a picture my wife caught while playing fetch. His parents are both American show line GSD’s, which seems the primary difference is the more angled line when in a stack. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks! Yes she is working line, her dad was from Czech and mom is DDR. Its hard to get good pictures of her since she doesn't like to stand still for long.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

JessicaR said:


> How is she looking conformation wise. Also how is her stack?


Very beautiful colour.. how tall is she?? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

She is just under 23 inches


----------

